

Palo Alto Hacker News? - jflatow

Would any founders, entrepreneurs, engineers etc. be interested to have a Palo Alto HN &#x27;meetup&#x27;? Or perhaps there already is an active one I don&#x27;t know about?<p>Seems like there should be a big HN community here.
======
jflatow
I created a Meetup, let's see how it goes :)

[http://www.meetup.com/Palo-Alto-Hacker-News-
Meetup/events/16...](http://www.meetup.com/Palo-Alto-Hacker-News-
Meetup/events/160483142/)

If there's some other time / venue that works better, let me know. Perhaps I
should repost in a separate thread.

------
qiqing
I'd be game, and don't already know of one.

------
htilford
I'd be game

